# Brixton snow 2012



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

It's not exactly a snow blizzard out there, but at least it's something - and there's hope we'll get a proper dusting by the morning. 

Huzzah!






http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-gets-its-first-snowfall-of-2012-more-to-come/

Post your Brixton snow photos here!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2012)

Well it started looking like a pretty feeble repeat of the other day but fair play to it it's kept going and is looking more respectable now.

I had a nice walk down to the shop.   

How long will it keep going is the question?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2012)

Not very long, I hope.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well it started looking like a pretty feeble repeat of the other day but fair play to it it's kept going and is looking more respectable now.
> 
> I had a nice walk down to the shop.
> 
> How long will it keep going is the question?


 
Is it slipperyor have people trodden a path?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2012)

Busy indoors at Albert then?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it slipperyor have people trodden a path?


 
It's not slippery.  As long as you're not silly enough to wear smooth soled shoes anyway.  

No path trodden as yet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 16409


 
Do you live right near Editor then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It's not slippery. As long as you're not silly enough to wear smooth soled shoes anyway.
> 
> No path trodden as yet.


 
I slip with non-smooth soled shoes, but I bought snow grips last year


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you live right near Editor then?


He's in The Urban Triangle.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you live right near Editor then?


 
nearby the Barrier Block.

Just seen the Foxes run down the railway line. Poor sods suffer in winter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> nearby the Barrier Block.
> 
> Just seen the Foxes run down the railway line. Poor sods suffer in winter.


 
Near Head Mistress?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2012)

There is a full box of grit opposite Walton Laundry on CHL if anyone needs any.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Near Head Mistress?


 
I dont know who u possibly could mean.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> nearby the Barrier Block.


 
Well I'd already guessed that from the photos!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 4, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> As long as you're not silly enough to wear smooth soled shoes anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I dont know who u possibly could mean.


 
It's a very naughty name, but hairdressers like amusing names


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

twistedAM said:


>


 
Are you going to use snow instead of Jaegermeister as an excuse for having an argument with the pavement?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

Light covering of snow up the Hill


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you going to use snow instead of Jaegermeister as an excuse for having an argument with the pavement?


 
I'm driving to Crystal Palace later. Trying to work a plan of how to get there without using the usual backroads.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

Loving it!





















More pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-walk-around-the-snowy-streets-of-brixton-south-london/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice.   Wish we had the lights back on that tree.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

I stuck me head out the window again, but not much to see


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2012)

Its thawing and slushy now


----------



## Greebo (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## wayward bob (Feb 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> View attachment 16415


 
love this pic  hipstamatic?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> love this pic  hipstamatic?


 
It was taken on my iPhone with the instagram app.  You get various options for shading - I can't remember which one I used (wine had been taken ) but it gives some nice results


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2012)

Is it gone yet?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2012)

Brixton or the snow?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is it gone yet?


 
It moved, along with the rest of London

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/london-has-moved.288389/page-2#post-10894971


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 5, 2012)

just been sledging in the park.... lots of nice sculptures and people having fun.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

Just been out taking pics. Sadly, the snow is already turning into mucky muck


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

MOAR snow!






















http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-snow-more-chilly-scenes-from-south-london/


----------



## Laughing Toad (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't even know there was an upstairs to that awful place.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 5, 2012)

Streatham Common was lovely this afternoon, full of young families making snowmen.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I didn't even know there was an upstairs to that awful place.


 
I think the loos are upstairs.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2012)

Two more pics:


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2012)

Belushi said:


>


 
" 'Ere? Can you smell carrots?"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 5, 2012)

I've added a couple of pics of the horses at Ebony Horse Club gambolling in the snow on this thread...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ebony-horse-club-now-have-their-steeds-on-site.279181

pics not taken by me.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've added a couple of pics of the horses at Ebony Horse Club gambolling in the snow on this thread...
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/ebony-horse-club-now-have-their-steeds-on-site.279181
> 
> pics not taken by me.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

I can still see a dusting covering Brockwell Park, but I fear it'll all be gone soon


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

There's another dusting coming down but it's got a long way to go before it counts as a proper snowfall in my book!


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2012)

It's quite heavy but it's not settling


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

I've just come back from Margate where they had snow *on the beach* so I'm expecting, nay demanding, some decent snow here. If there's not enough to make a proper snowman, then it's not really a snowfall in my book.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2012)

NB this is a duplicate thread; mods please delete.

Original thread here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/its-snowing-in-brixton-2011-12-season.285865


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

teuchter said:


> NB this is a duplicate thread; mods please delete.
> 
> Original thread here:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/its-snowing-in-brixton-2011-12-season.285865


That confusingly has 2011 in the title. I'm a 2012 man. The past is the past man, You've got to let go.

Plus this thread has more photos and is better in every way.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

It's looking a bit wet to stay around...


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

In fact, it's looking more like slushy rain now


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Bah! This isn't going to settle properly at all, is it?

I want MOAR snow of the deep and crisp and even variety.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

editor said:


> In fact, it's looking more like slushy rain now
> 
> View attachment 16581


 
Good.  I don't want it settling.  Caldecott Road with the last snow was an ice rink.

It can settle any time but tonight.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good. I don't want it settling. Caldecott Road with the last snow was an ice rink.
> 
> It can settle any time but tonight.


I want piles of the stuff! Lovely crispy, crunchy snowdrifts please!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

Look at all that sunshine on Monday

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643743


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I want piles of the stuff! Lovely crispy, crunchy snowdrifts please!


 
It ain't gonna happen


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

I want this to me getting to the pub tomorrow:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

Which pub?


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

The Albert. I want there to be a soon-to-be-defrosted steam loco running along Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

editor said:


> The Albert. I want there to be a soon-to-be-defrosted steam loco running along Coldharbour Lane.


 
You're not doing much for the reputation of the British being lazy!


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

This is simply not good enough. Someone find me a better forceast!



http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Brixton-SW2


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

-7c tomorrow


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> -7c tomorrow


It won't be though, will it? They always come up with these dramatic figures but it usually involves obscure calculations like 'wind chill factor' and other such vagaries.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

editor said:


> It won't be though, will it? They always come up with these dramatic figures but it usually involves obscure calculations like 'wind chill factor' and other such vagaries.


 
Nah, BBC were showing it as -5c. 

Really wish they would put "feels like" figures though as it makes a big difference as to how to dress


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Eeeurgh. it just looks _wet_ on Acre Lane/Coldharbour Lane right now according to the Beeb webcam.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/london/trafficcameras


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nah, BBC were showing it as -5c.
> 
> Really wish they would put "feels like" figures though as it makes a big difference as to how to dress


Then you need to consult the AccuWeather site which does 'realfeel' (TM)



http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/brixton/sw2-1/weather-forecast/323200


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Then you need to consult the AccuWeather site which does 'realfeel' (TM)
> 
> View attachment 16585
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/brixton/sw2-1/weather-forecast/323200


 
Forgot about that site.  No -7s there


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Forgot about that site. No -7s there


I think the -7 referred to someone running down the street in just a pair of undies filled with ice cubes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I think the -7 referred to someone running down the street in just a pair of undies filled with ice cubes.


 
oh, I've just had an image of that poor little Chinese kid in the snow with nothing on but his pants


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2012)

It's definitely settling in the park.  But then I suppose it would.


----------



## gabi (Feb 9, 2012)

nicely settled outside my flat (near the academy). properly freezing. had dinner in the markets, i guess they don't have heating in there or something? was actually quite cool, literally. everyone sat there at the mexican place in their thick coats and scarves, eatin enchiladas and drinkin coronas


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It's definitely settling in the park. But then I suppose it would.


It's settling on the grass outside my block, but the real test is if it sticks to the road, and that's just looking wet at the moment.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Metcheck forecast looks pretty snow free:
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=sw9 8tt

And there's not a load of the white stuff on the BBC forecast


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

editor said:


> And there's not a load of the white stuff on the BBC forecast
> 
> View attachment 16588


 
I put up that link in post 54.  You're just going to have to accept THERE'LL BE NO DEEP AND CRISP AND EVEN SNOW FOR YOU


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I put up that link in post 54. You're just going to have to accept THERE'LL BE NO DEEP AND CRISP AND EVEN SNOW FOR YOU


I live in hope. I'm still getting over seeing snow on the beach at Margate today. That's the first time I've ever seen a snowy beach in the south of England. 

Hopefully that's just an _aperitif_ for what we'll be getting tonight!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

editor said:


> I live in hope. I'm still getting over seeing snow on the beach at Margate today. That's the first time I've ever seen a snowy beach in the south of England.
> 
> Hopefully that's just an _aperitif_ for what we'll be getting tonight!


 
I used to live on Southend seafront so have seen it before.  As also mentioned on here, I saw a wave freeze mid-air once as well but nobody ever believes me 

You can live in hope but it still ain't going to be deep and crisp and even.  You're going to wake up in the morning, look out of your window and be crestfallen.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2012)

Stopped snowing now and I'm already preparing myself for a wet sludge kind of view in the morning.

Have to say the council have been right on the case with salting the paths around the block. They stood no chance of getting snowed over.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Stopped snowing now and I'm already preparing myself for a wet sludge kind of view in the morning.


 
Maybe you could get some food dye to splash on the slush and make it look more interesting


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2012)

A -6 C has now appeared.




http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/brixton/sw2-1/weather-forecast/323200


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

Keep dreaming.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Keep dreaming.


Dreaming's free!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 10, 2012)

It's not sticking on the road at all so I doubt it'll be slushy like on Saturday/Sunday. 
There wear about 3 inches on the roof of my van but none on the road at all. Weird.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Dreaming's free!


 
It's exhausting is what it is.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 10, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's not sticking on the road at all so I doubt it'll be slushy like on Saturday/Sunday.
> There wear about 3 inches on the roof of my van but none on the road at all. Weird.


 
The road is warmer than your car.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> The road is warmer than your car.


 
I know but it's kinda weird that none was lying on the road at all. I guess it was raining before the snow came.
At least I got to drive home normally unlike on Saturday night when I was stuck behind some buck eejit in a BMW doing 18mph.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, there's more snow than I expected this morning - Brockwell park has a fair old dusting - but my dreams of crunching through deep snowdrifts will have to wait.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 10, 2012)

The librarian and the postman made it up the steps in one piece, the buses were still running, and the pavements were clear.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2012)

I want snow this weekend.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 10, 2012)

no no no.. no snow please for the next week.  I am moving house/flat.  It would be disastrous.  Bring it on when school goes back!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, yes, I will have a visitor this weekend and snow will be fun!  Normally I'm at work or in on my own and that's no good for playing in the snow.  

You're being very selfish putting your house move before my fun.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Yes, yes, I will have a visitor this weekend and snow will be fun! Normally I'm at work or in on my own and that's no good for playing in the snow.
> 
> You're being very selfish putting your house move before my fun.


 
bring your visitor round here - s/he can have lots of fun with boxes and cleaning products instead.. _almost _the same as building a snowman.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2012)

If we were after that sort of fun I've got cleaning products and paint tins right here, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2012)

Cheer yourself knowing your house will be redecorated much sooner than my flat.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2012)

There was still a fair bit of snow outside the Barrier Block this afternoon - the building shades the ground from the sun, so snow always hangs around pleasingly longer.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 10, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 16609


 
I saw it this afternoon as I went past and had a sneaky snigger that it wasn't deeper


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2012)

I fear that we've had our lot for this winter, so I will reluctantly and sadly have to leave this thread until - hopefully - an improbably early October snow arrives.

(* although I'm still holding out some hope for a late snow - it's been known to fall as late as March)...


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2012)

Some weather reports have been teasing me with the prospect of snow. Bah.



http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/Brixton/forecasts/latest


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2012)

There was some hail earlier.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 4, 2012)

Snow showers Monday night


----------

